# 10 Gallon Shellie Aquascape/biotope



## Kaed (Jun 5, 2013)

Just wanting to grab some feed back on my mini Tanganyika shell dweller biotope










Using coral sand, river rock, jungle val and escargot shells 

Any tips/ advice

(Removed heater and installed inline )

P.s. Comps were in there temporally while i made room for them in a bigger tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's very pretty!

You want a lot more shells and heap them in one pile, unless you have a shellie like brevis. 100 shells is not too much if you have a shellie like multifasciatus.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Clean and simple, looks great! Would make a great desktop tank! Did you make that spray bar? I like the idea of using clear tubing..


----------

